# Wie bekommt man 310% Mount ?



## Wally (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab in der suche leider keine beschreibung gefunden.

weiß von euch jemand einen guide wie man an ein 310% schnelles mount kommt.

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Blablubs (2. Juli 2010)

Naja, am einfachsten dürfte wohl der violette Protodrache sein, der braucht aber Zeit (wenn du 0 Worldevent-Achievement hast 1 Jahr). Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste. Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg. Bleibt dir wohl nur noch die Alternative Gold zu farmen und irgendeine gute Raidgilde dafür bezahlen dich endweder durch Ulduar oder durch ICC zu ziehen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (2. Juli 2010)

Wally schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab in der suche leider keine beschreibung gefunden.
> 
> ...



erfolge raid inis soweit sons nichsts 
z.b. erfolg: rostiger protodrache
raid: festung der stürme phönix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (2. Juli 2010)

Am einfachsten is du wartest bis Cataclysm und kaufst dir dann den Skill der alle Mounts 310% macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasse (2. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Naja, am einfachsten dürfte wohl der violette Protodrache sein, der braucht aber Zeit (wenn du 0 Worldevent-Achievement hast 1 Jahr). Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste. Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg. Bleibt dir wohl nur noch die Alternative Gold zu farmen und irgendeine gute Raidgilde dafür bezahlen dich endweder durch Ulduar oder durch ICC zu ziehen.



Ja, wahrscheinlich nur so,.... oder Cataclysm kommt vorher raus...


----------



## Gerti (2. Juli 2010)

Alle Worldevents
PvP Gladi Titel holen
Ulduar/ICC Meta holen
Edit: Stimmt TK bei Kel der Phönix.

Am einfachsten würde ich Ulduar einschätzen und dann ICC, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man 1 Jahr ab jetzt für alle Worldevents braucht.


----------



## KickX (2. Juli 2010)

geh ony 10/25er und hoff auf dropp und würfelglück.recht einfach an ein 310%mount zu bekommen.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (2. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg.



Gehts noch?


dein gearscore ist sicher auch unter 5k...


----------



## Blablubs (2. Juli 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> 
> 
> dein gearscore ist sicher auch unter 5k...



Jap, geht alles noch. Das man sich aufgrund der kognitiven Fähigkeiten ein Bild von jemandem macht ist übrigens überhaupt nicht vermeidbar und daher auch nicht verwerflich. Das, was man evtl. als verwerflich ansehen könnte, ist, dass ich das so offen sage, aber wer meine Posts nicht gerade zum ersten Mal liest weiß, dass ich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme. Was soll ich ihm denn sagen? "Meld dich bei irgendeiner Gruppe, die den Ulduar Drachen holen will und versau ihr den Abend!"? Nein - sicher nicht. Der Gearscore-Flame ist mehr als nur billig und bestätigt die Meinung, die ich mir von dir gebildet habe nur noch, danke.


----------



## Flachtyp (2. Juli 2010)

Leider ist es als Nicht-Raider nicht einfach, bzw dauert sehr lange. Selbst die 100-mount-Belohnung ist unverständlicherweise ein(potthäßliches) 300%-mount.


----------



## Dracocephalus (3. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, was der FP wissen wollte ist eher, welche Mounts denn 310% liefern. Da ich das auch mal wissen möchte, hab ich das mal etwas recherchiert ^^

Zuerst mal die seltenen Random-Drops von Kael'thas und Onyxia

Al'ars Asche (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32458)
Drache von Onyxia (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=69395)


Dann die garantierten Drops (aber nur eins pro Raid)

Unbezwingbar (Pferd von Arthas) (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50818)
Mimirons Kopf (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45693)

Ein Festtags-Mount (Große Liebesrakete) kann wohl auch 310% schaffen (u.U. paßt es sich auch an das schnellste Mount an, so wie das käufliche Sternenpferd)

Über Erfolge kommt man auf fünf weitere 310%-Mounts

Blutgebadeter Frostbrutbezwinger (für "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (10 Spieler)")
Eisbeschlagener Frostbrutbezwinger (für "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone (25 Spieler)")
Violetter Protodrache (für "Was für eine lange, seltsame Reise...")
Rostiger Protodrache (für "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar (10 Spieler)")
Eisenbeschlagener Protodrache (für "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar (25 Spieler)")

Der Zeitverlorene Protodrache ist, entgegen der Gerüchte, wohl kein 310%-Mount.

Sehr ärgerlich ist, gerade für neue Spieler, daß bereits einige 310%-Mounts entfernt wurden. Ähnlich wie der Amani-Bär. Es gab wohl einen Schwarzen und einen Verseuchten Protodrachen für "Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers" (Naxxramas). 

Und natürlich die Arena-Belohnungsmounts für die Top 0,5%-Teams der Rangliste. Inzwischen also 7 Stück.


So gesehen mag der Violette Protodrache nicht der schnellste Weg sein, ein solches Mount zu bekommen, aber für Gildenlose, Gelegenheitsraider oder Arenameider wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, von den Random-Drops mal abgesehen. Und Random-Drops sind nicht nett, laß Dir das von jemanden sagen, der mit jedem Untoten aus Stratholme per Du ist und den Baron öfter gelegt hat als seinerzeit Mangar bei Bard's Tale 1...

Ich hoffe mal, das hilft etwas weiter.

D.


----------



## Lpax (3. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Naja, am einfachsten dürfte wohl der violette Protodrache sein, der braucht aber Zeit (wenn du 0 Worldevent-Achievement hast 1 Jahr). Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste.



Bis hier war die Info gut...der rest war schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juli 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Leider ist es als Nicht-Raider nicht einfach, bzw dauert sehr lange. Selbst die 100-mount-Belohnung ist unverständlicherweise ein(potthäßliches) 300%-mount.



wären ja trotzdem 20% mehr ^^ bei mir hats aber nur 280% xD


----------



## Shirokun (3. Juli 2010)

frag ne erfolgreiche raid gilde ob sie dich für 10k durch u10 ziehn dann hast den an einen abend


----------



## Van Chris89 (3. Juli 2010)

frag n gm


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Juli 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Leider ist es als Nicht-Raider nicht einfach, bzw dauert sehr lange. Selbst die 100-mount-Belohnung ist unverständlicherweise ein(potthäßliches) 300%-mount.




Wenn du die drachenfalken (blau(alli) rot(horde)) meinst die fliegen 280% net 300.


----------



## Cloze (3. Juli 2010)

Du machst einen Kalenderinvite für deine Gilde für den kommenden Tag für Ulduar 10er.

Gehst am kommenden Tag 2 Stunden nach Ulduar. Und hast einen Drachen. So habe ich es mit meinen 2310480928 Twinks gemacht. Easy business.

Ja, ich bin ziemlich clever, ich weiß.


----------



## Gerti (3. Juli 2010)

Cloze schrieb:


> Du machst einen Kalenderinvite für deine Gilde für den kommenden Tag für Ulduar 10er.
> 
> Gehst am kommenden Tag 2 Stunden nach Ulduar. Und hast einen Drachen. So habe ich es mit meinen 2310480928 Twinks gemacht. Easy business.
> 
> Ja, ich bin ziemlich clever, ich weiß.



Deine Signatur sagt, dass du in keiner 0815 Gilde bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne genug Gruppen, die mit ICC Gear in Ulduar verkacken. Spätestens bei Yogg, wo nicht mehr Equip>all gilt, wenn man übernommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin mit genug Random Truppen rumgewiped. Man kann simmer irgendwie verkacken, auch wenn das Equip reicht um ICC clear zu machen, packt man manchmal nicht Ulduar oder PdoK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (3. Juli 2010)

Cloze schrieb:


> Du machst einen Kalenderinvite für deine Gilde für den kommenden Tag für Ulduar 10er.
> 
> Gehst am kommenden Tag 2 Stunden nach Ulduar. Und hast einen Drachen. So habe ich es mit meinen 2310480928 Twinks gemacht. Easy business.
> 
> Ja, ich bin ziemlich clever, ich weiß.



Ich werde dir zu Ehren einen Schrein errichten.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Juli 2010)

Cloze schrieb:


> Du machst einen Kalenderinvite für deine Gilde für den kommenden Tag für Ulduar 10er.
> 
> Gehst am kommenden Tag 2 Stunden nach Ulduar. Und hast einen Drachen. So habe ich es mit meinen 2310480928 Twinks gemacht. Easy business.
> 
> Ja, ich bin ziemlich clever, ich weiß.


Wir wissen doch alle, dass du ein Progamer bist. Nun sei brav und iss dein Breichen auf. *tätschel*


----------



## zerre (3. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass du ein Progamer bist. Nun sei brav und iss dein Breichen auf. *tätschel*




besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können <3


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Jap, geht alles noch. Das man sich aufgrund der kognitiven Fähigkeiten ein Bild von jemandem macht ist übrigens überhaupt nicht vermeidbar und daher auch nicht verwerflich. Das, was man evtl. als verwerflich ansehen könnte, ist, dass ich das so offen sage, aber wer meine Posts nicht gerade zum ersten Mal liest weiß, dass ich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme. Was soll ich ihm denn sagen? "Meld dich bei irgendeiner Gruppe, die den Ulduar Drachen holen will und versau ihr den Abend!"? Nein - sicher nicht. Der Gearscore-Flame ist mehr als nur billig und bestätigt die Meinung, die ich mir von dir gebildet habe nur noch, danke.



So ist jetzt aber auch mal Schluss. Wir sind hier nicht in einer Kneipe sondern in einem Forum und da mir es schon immer uns menschliche ging. Moechte Ich dir sagen, dass es scheiss egal ist, ob er jetzt Taub ist oder nur 1 Bein hat. Behinderte sind ja quasi auch nur Menschen und was Ich damit meine ist naemlich, dass er ganz normal gefragt hat. Wie bekommt man ein 310% Mount. Klar hier ist hier sehr fragwuerdig, dass er es ueberhaupt jemals schaffen wird eins zubekommen. Aber darum geht's hier nicht. Sondern, wie man es bekommt. Denn auch behinderte Delphine kommen zu mir um zu.. aehm schwimmen.


----------



## Kada (3. Juli 2010)

man kann sich es auch einfacher machen ..... machts wie all die anderen "fält mir nichts ein" und kauft euch das 310% flugpferd im blizz shop


----------



## Schnatti (3. Juli 2010)

Kada schrieb:


> man kann sich es auch einfacher machen ..... machts wie all die anderen "fält mir nichts ein" und kauft euch das 310% flugpferd im blizz shop



Das Viech ist nur dann 310% schnell wenn du schon ein Flugmount hast was so fix fliegen kann


----------



## Adaric (3. Juli 2010)

würd auch sagen, für den casual is 1 jahr arbeit bei den weltevents das wahrscheinlichste...wobei das jetzt vlt scho zu spät ist da blizz gerne erfolge verändert damit man diese eines tages nicht mehr machen kann. und ob man den 310% skill in cata kaufen kann ist immernoch nicht zu 100% sicher...erst wenn cata live geht wissen wir es =). blizz ändert schnell was in letzter sekunde wie zb der text auf der wotlk packung beweist (luftkämpfe über 1kw zb).

und hört ma plz auf immer über andere leute zu lästern...es gibt keine dummen fragen sondern nur dumme antworten...und das beweist dieser thread ganz gut....

zu t8 zeiten gabs garantiert noch keinen gearscore von 5k+ und einige haben den ulduarerfolg dennoch geschafft und ein 310% mount bekommen also hört auf, immer auf dem gearscore rumzureiten...trotz gear kann man zb pdk 10er nh am ersten boss sterben...anders herum kann man zb mit einer lowgear gruppe und nur 2,4k durchschnittsdps ohne buffs in icc den ersten boss schaffen...sogar mit erfolg und ich war dabei.

also geht ma in euch und denkt darüber nach, was wirklich zählt beim erfolg.
jeder fängt mal klein an und jeder ist mit seinem ersten char im startgebiet (zb nordhain+elwynn wood)schonmal gestorben


----------



## Godric91 (3. Juli 2010)

spar dir die mühe und wart bis cataclysm kommt da werden alle flugmounts auf 310% erhöht also die für die man die 5k gold für die ausbildung braucht...


----------



## Blablubs (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> So ist jetzt aber auch mal Schluss. Wir sind hier nicht in einer Kneipe sondern in einem Forum und da mir es schon immer uns menschliche ging. Moechte Ich dir sagen, dass es scheiss egal ist, ob er jetzt Taub ist oder nur 1 Bein hat. Behinderte sind ja quasi auch nur Menschen und was Ich damit meine ist naemlich, dass er ganz normal gefragt hat. Wie bekommt man ein 310% Mount. Klar hier ist hier sehr fragwuerdig, dass er es ueberhaupt jemals schaffen wird eins zubekommen. Aber darum geht's hier nicht. Sondern, wie man es bekommt. Denn auch behinderte Delphine kommen zu mir um zu.. aehm schwimmen.



Dass er keine Behindeung hat, zumindest keine, die seine kognitiven Fähigkeiten beeinträchtigen, kann man wohl ziemlich klar aus seinem Text ablesen. Ich versuchs mal mit einem Beispiel: Wer nicht weiß, wo er einen Fußball kaufen kann wird meiner Meinung nach wohl auch nie in der ersten Bundesliga spielen (mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nicht jeder einfach für die Bundesliga "anmelden" kann wie für einen Raid in WoW), deswegen sage ich ihm, dass er es gar nicht erst versuchen soll, weil er sonst andere Spieler verärgert.
Scheint wohl so rübergekommen zu sein, als wollte ich den TE vergraulen, ich wollte aber vielmehr einfach nur eine Gruppe, die ernsthaft vorhat den Drachen zu holen nicht frustriert über einen Spieler aufhören muss. Oder würdest du jemandem, der gerade das erste Mal einen Fußball gekauft hat raten, sich in der ersten Bundesliga zu melden?

Und über den Vorposter (Edit: Jetzt Vorvorposter) kann ich echt nur lachen, irgendwer schaffts immer jede verdammte Diskussion auf die Gearscore-Ebene zu ziehen, obwohl das bisher absolut gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, danke, solche Leute braucht das Land.


----------



## gando66 (3. Juli 2010)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Unbezwingbar (Pferd von Arthas) (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50818)



das Vieh heisst "Unbesiegbar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn, find erstmal ne grp die mit dir den Lichkönig im 25er Hero umhaut xD so einfach sollte das nciht werden, ist bis jetzt glaub auch ein mount das kaum einer besitzt, hab damit auch noch keinen gesehen


----------



## VILOGITY (3. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass du ein Progamer bist. Nun sei brav und iss dein Breichen auf. *tätschel*



Progamer ?
Wieso ? Weil er es mit 264er Gear geschafft hat in ner 219er Raid INI Erfolge zu holen ?
Er hätte was drauf wenn er es mit 219er Gear zu U10 Zeiten geschafft hätte.....


----------



## Velias (3. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal mit einem Beispiel: Wer nicht weiß, wo er einen Fußball kaufen kann wird meiner Meinung nach wohl auch nie in der ersten Bundesliga spielen (mit dem Unterschied, dass sich nicht jeder einfach für die Bundesliga "anmelden" kann wie für einen Raid in WoW), deswegen sage ich ihm, dass er es gar nicht erst versuchen soll, weil er sonst andere Spieler verärgert.



Das Beispiel setzt aber vorraus, das jeder der nicht weiss wo er einen Fussball kauft kein Talent für den sport hat, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Aber eines steht mal fest, wer nie Fußball spielt wird nie wissen ob er dafür das ausreichede Talent hat. Er kann noch nie in nem raid gewesen sein und denken Buff-Food ist ein Schokoriegel aus dem Buffed Merchendise und trotzdem ein besserer Raider sein als alle anderen - die Übrung macht immernoch den Meister. Sicher lernen einige es nie aber ohne probieren wird sich das kaum feststellen lassen.

Aber ganz davon ab wirfst du Aufgrund ner einfachen Frage gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion auf. Wo auch immer du das raus ziehst den TE in diese Sparte ein zu sortieren ist für den rest der menschheit auch unklar ^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Jap, geht alles noch. Das man sich aufgrund der kognitiven Fähigkeiten ein Bild von jemandem macht ist übrigens überhaupt nicht vermeidbar und daher auch nicht verwerflich. Das, was man evtl. als verwerflich ansehen könnte, ist, dass ich das so offen sage, aber wer meine Posts nicht gerade zum ersten Mal liest weiß, dass ich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme. Was soll ich ihm denn sagen? "Meld dich bei irgendeiner Gruppe, die den Ulduar Drachen holen will und versau ihr den Abend!"? Nein - sicher nicht. Der Gearscore-Flame ist mehr als nur billig und bestätigt die Meinung, die ich mir von dir gebildet habe nur noch, danke.



und dein flame hinsichtlich idiotische frage war überflüssig, denn überleg mal und denk dran dass wir in nem forum sind



Blablubs schrieb:


> Jap, geht alles noch. Das man sich aufgrund der kognitiven Fähigkeiten ein Bild von jemandem macht ist übrigens überhaupt nicht vermeidbar und daher auch nicht verwerflich.



1. klugscheisser
2. was erlaubst du dir eigendlich bzw was glaubst du eigendlich wer du bist?


edit: ich hab mal weitergeselen und möchte mich daher von jeglichem flame distanzieren, da sehr sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abno (3. Juli 2010)

Godric91 schrieb:


> spar dir die mühe und wart bis cataclysm kommt da werden alle flugmounts auf 310% erhöht also die für die man die 5k gold für die ausbildung braucht...



Ich glaube diese Aussage ist nicht ganz korrekt,
meines Erachtens wird man nur mit allen 310 % fliegen können,
WENN man bereits EIN Mount mit 310 % hat.

Zu Preisen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Slayer01 (3. Juli 2010)

DaDdDAaDDDdaaddDDaDdDDda

Ich schätze am einfachsten kommst du an einen roten


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Juli 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Deine Signatur sagt, dass du in keiner 0815 Gilde bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




öööm yogg+1 is freeloot im 10ner Oo mimiron ist / war / wird immer sein 1000mal schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu den mit cata kann man 310%kaufen für alle mounts:
Wo habt ihr den quark den her? Blizz hat gesagt, wer 1 310% mount hat hat automatisch ALLE seine mounts auf 310%. Wer kein 310% mount hat bleibt bei schlappen 280%. Nix mit kaufen....


----------



## Moktheshock (3. Juli 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Progamer ?
> Wieso ? Weil er es mit 264er Gear geschafft hat in ner 219er Raid INI Erfolge zu holen ?
> Er hätte was drauf wenn er es mit 219er Gear zu U10 Zeiten geschafft hätte.....



er hätte was drauf wenn ers mir 213er items gepackt hätte^^


----------



## Tamîkus (3. Juli 2010)

must nur lang genug warten dan gibts bestimmt welche im itemshop =P


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg.



QFT

PS:


Cloze schrieb:


> Du machst einen Kalenderinvite für deine Gilde für den kommenden Tag für Ulduar 10er.
> 
> Gehst am kommenden Tag 2 Stunden nach Ulduar. Und hast einen Drachen. So habe ich es mit meinen 2310480928 Twinks gemacht. Easy business.
> 
> Ja, ich bin ziemlich clever, ich weiß.


Otrollolol, nur 11/12 ICC Hardmode!


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. Juli 2010)

Bezahl die beste Gilde deines Servers und lass dich durch Ulduar 10/ICC 10er ziehen und macht alle Erfolge wobei eig Ulduar 10er einfacher sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (3. Juli 2010)

Edit: Hab grade gelesen dass man für's Himmelsross schon ein Mount mit 310% braucht..
(wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe :"Schlachtross trägt euch so schnell es eure Reitfertigkeit zulässt, auch mit 310% Geschwindigkeit, sofern ihr im Besitz eines weiteren fliegenden Reittiers mit 310% Geschwindigkeit seid.")

Greez Lortox


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. Juli 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> *Das Viech ist nur dann 310% schnell wenn du schon ein Flugmount hast was so fix fliegen kann*






Lortox schrieb:


> Machs dir einfach ->
> 
> *Anstatt dir hier nur lauter dumme Kommentare anzuhören* oder lang an nem 310% Mount farmen,
> Geh in Blizzard Shop und kauf dir's Himmelsross...Sieht net schlecht aus hat 310% und kostet dafür aber 20 Euro die denk ich zu verkraften sind ohne jegliche Arbeit
> ...



Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## Lortox (3. Juli 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?



Keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon gefixt bevor dein Post kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukosh (3. Juli 2010)

We didnt start the flame war...


----------



## Blablubs (3. Juli 2010)

Velias schrieb:


> Das Beispiel setzt aber vorraus, das jeder der nicht weiss wo er einen Fussball kauft kein Talent für den sport hat, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Aber eines steht mal fest, wer nie Fußball spielt wird nie wissen ob er dafür das ausreichede Talent hat. Er kann noch nie in nem raid gewesen sein und denken Buff-Food ist ein Schokoriegel aus dem Buffed Merchendise und trotzdem ein besserer Raider sein als alle anderen - die Übrung macht immernoch den Meister. Sicher lernen einige es nie aber ohne probieren wird sich das kaum feststellen lassen.
> 
> Aber ganz davon ab wirfst du Aufgrund ner einfachen Frage gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion auf. Wo auch immer du das raus ziehst den TE in diese Sparte ein zu sortieren ist für den rest der menschheit auch unklar ^^



Ja, ein 100% treffendes Beispiel gibt's wohl nicht, bzw. ich hab zumindest keins gefunden. Sollte nur meine Grundaussage verdeutlichen, dass jemand, der es nicht selbstständig schafft an einfachste Informationen zu gelangen wohl auch nicht das leisten können wird, was in einem Hardmode-Bosskampf vorrausgesetzt wird.



Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> und dein flame hinsichtlich idiotische frage war überflüssig, denn überleg mal und denk dran dass wir in nem forum sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil man in einem Forum ist darf man also alles fragen was man will? Die Logik dahinter offenbart sich mir gerade nicht wirklich, ich könnte jetzt wieder ein (nicht ganz zutreffendes) Beispiel bringen, aber dir ist doch wohl hoffentlich selber klar, dass auch ein Forum, dass vom Niveau weiter unten angesiedelt ist, noch ein Mindestmaß an Anspruch braucht.

Auf deine beiden sehr geistreichen Kommentare gehe ich mal nicht ein, obwohl du dir dabei wohl sehr viel Mühe gegeben haben musst.



Slayer01 schrieb:


> DaDdDAaDDDdaaddDDaDdDDda
> 
> Ich schätze am einfachsten kommst du an einen roten



Der Rote fliegt nur 280% schnell.


----------



## axela (4. Juli 2010)

Wozu überhaupt ein idiotisches 310% Mount? 
um damit zu posen, damit zu deuten "look, i havent a life" 
benutze mein Flugmount sowieso kaum, nur um nach ICC b.z.w jetzt auch RS zufliegen. 
Ab cata hat ja dann eh jeder 310%.


----------



## Ghazemeister (4. Juli 2010)

axela schrieb:


> um damit zu posen, damit zu deuten "look, i havent a life"



sry das muss sein. es heißt "i have no life"


----------



## onkelzfan (4. Juli 2010)

:-D


----------



## Zodttd (4. Juli 2010)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> :-D



Dem ist Nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Exid (4. Juli 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> sry das muss sein. es heißt "i have no life"



HAUPTSCHULE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Juli 2010)

axela schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt ein idiotisches 310% Mount?
> um damit zu posen, damit zu deuten "*look, i havent a life" *
> benutze mein Flugmount sowieso kaum, nur um nach ICC b.z.w jetzt auch RS zufliegen.
> Ab cata hat ja dann eh jeder 310%.



was soll dieser lächerliche RL Flame?
aber an sich ist es schon richtig, man benutzt wirklich kaum noch ein flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (4. Juli 2010)

axela schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt ein idiotisches 310% Mount?
> um damit zu posen, damit zu deuten "look, i havent a life"
> benutze mein Flugmount sowieso kaum, nur um nach ICC b.z.w jetzt auch RS zufliegen.
> Ab cata hat ja dann eh jeder 310%.



/sign 

abgesehen von den rechtschreibfehler np ist halt spät. 
aber erzählt mir doch bitte warum ihr ein 310% mount haben wollt?
jetzt sagt net weil ich dann schneller an meine ziele ankomme


----------



## Annovella (4. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Jap, geht alles noch. Das man sich aufgrund der kognitiven Fähigkeiten ein Bild von jemandem macht ist übrigens überhaupt nicht vermeidbar und daher auch nicht verwerflich. Das, was man evtl. als verwerflich ansehen könnte, ist, dass ich das so offen sage, aber wer meine Posts nicht gerade zum ersten Mal liest weiß, dass ich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehme. Was soll ich ihm denn sagen? "Meld dich bei irgendeiner Gruppe, die den Ulduar Drachen holen will und versau ihr den Abend!"? Nein - sicher nicht. Der Gearscore-Flame ist mehr als nur billig und bestätigt die Meinung, die ich mir von dir gebildet habe nur noch, danke.



Vollkommen *zustimm*


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Juli 2010)

Palduron schrieb:


> /sign
> aber erzählt mir doch bitte warum ihr ein 310% mount haben wollt?
> jetzt sagt net weil ich dann schneller an meine ziele ankomme



Nun...ich z.B. mache mir nicht allzuviel aus Raiden. Wenn ich gerade on bin und eine Gruppe gesucht wird, gehe ich gerne mit, aber mehr nicht. Ich mag aber meine Titel/Haustier/Mountsammlung ^^ Ich weiß genau, wie schwer/zeitaufwändig z.B. der "Meister der Lehren" ist und daß viele sich nichts daraus machen, bei den Teddies ehrfürchtig zu werden (oder überhaupt wissen, wen ich mit Teddy meine ;-)). Sind eben andere Prioritäten. Und ja, man kommt schneller an sein Ziel, holt schneller z.B. fliegende Mobs ein und hat gewisse Vorteile bei Flugquesten wie die beim Drachenmalrennen oder im Schergrat. Darum möchte ich gerne so ein Mount (oder auch mehrere...). Und viele Haustiere und Titel und möglichst alle Questen machen, die es gibt und ein schönes Häuschen für meine gesammelten Erinnerungsstücke und..und...und 

Ob ich nun den Lichking lege, ist für mich nur in Hinsicht auf den Titel und natürlich für die Immersion in die Story interessant. Der Loot ist nebensächlich.

D.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Juli 2010)

Das Nethersturmrennen geht auch ohne ein 310% Mount. Und mann muss auch kein Paladin sein.


----------



## Figetftw! (4. Juli 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> 
> 
> dein gearscore ist sicher auch unter 5k...



lol made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicique (4. Juli 2010)

axela schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt ein idiotisches 310% Mount?
> um damit zu posen, damit zu deuten "look, i havent a life"
> benutze mein Flugmount sowieso kaum, nur um nach ICC b.z.w jetzt auch RS zufliegen.
> Ab cata hat ja dann eh jeder 310%.



Warum soll man denn kein RL haben nur weil man ein 310% Mount hat? Ich hab mir den violetten geholt und es hat mich jetzt nicht sonderlich viel von meinem RL abgehalten. 
Außerdem ist das "posen" ein großer Bestandteil von WoW. Läufst du ohne Titel rum? Jegliche außergewöhnlichen Items, Titel oder Erfolge schreien ja förmlich nach "posen" und man will den anderen zeigen, was man erreicht hat. Ist wie im richtigen Leben. Da ist ein Auto auch ein Statussymbol. Zumindest für viele. 
Und das alle mit Cata 310% fliegen können einfach so oder durch kaufen wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Und zum Threadsteller: Hol dir den violetten. Das dauert zwar ein wenig ist aber am einfachsten für Casuals. Oder bezahl/such dir eine Gidle auf deinem Server, die dich durch Ulduar zieht. Einfach gehts nicht. Oder farm FdS ab und hoffe auf den Phönix oder Onyxia auf das Mount da.


----------



## Dracocephalus (4. Juli 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Das Nethersturmrennen geht auch ohne ein 310% Mount. Und mann muss auch kein Paladin sein.



Das stimmt sicherlich, aber mit ist es einfacher ^^ Den letzten Reiter hab ich dutzende Male versucht, wenn er mich nicht abgehängt hatte (und ich kenne die Strecke inzwischen recht gut), dann hat mich ein Bug oder Lag erwischt. Besonders schön ist der, wo man das Ziel erreicht und schon feiert...und der gleich wieder abhebt, um die Runde nochmal zu fliegen und die erste nicht gezählt wurde. Irgendwann hab ich dann schlicht keine Lust mehr gehabt. Dabei war ich noch 70 und hatte meine Reitgerte dabei.

Mit 310% würde ich das nochmal versuchen. Ist natürlich auch ein wenig glücksabhängig. Der vorletzten Gegner hab ich auch sehr oft probiert, aber geschafft zufällig bei einer "ach was solls, klappt sowieso nicht"-Runde. 

Mit einem Pala dabei wäre das natürlich nochmal ein kleiner Boost, geht aber auch ohne.

D.


----------



## Cloze (5. Juli 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Progamer ?
> Wieso ? Weil er es mit 264er Gear geschafft hat in ner 219er Raid INI Erfolge zu holen ?
> Er hätte was drauf wenn er es mit 219er Gear zu U10 Zeiten geschafft hätte.....



Hmm... Wieso habe ich Herold der Titanen? :S


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (5. Juli 2010)

erstell dir nen pala dann bist noch schneller....


----------



## Itarus (5. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Naja, am einfachsten dürfte wohl der violette Protodrache sein, der braucht aber Zeit (wenn du 0 Worldevent-Achievement hast 1 Jahr). Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste. Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg. Bleibt dir wohl nur noch die Alternative Gold zu farmen und irgendeine gute Raidgilde dafür bezahlen dich endweder durch Ulduar oder durch ICC zu ziehen.



Das nenn ich mal "episches-ich-ziehe-meine-nase-in-die Luft".

Ich bitte dich, sei nicht so eitel. Nur weil er so etwas nicht weiß und eine Frage sachlich und freundlich stellt, unterstellst du ihm, dass er keinen Skill / spielerisches Können hat. 
Und das finde ich ", sorry, ziemlich idiotisch".
So idiotisch ist die Frage auch nicht.

Ansonsten wurde alles gesagt.
MfG Itarus


----------



## Technocrat (5. Juli 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


Das der, der lesen kann einen unschlagbaren Vorteil besitzt.


----------



## MoonFrost (5. Juli 2010)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicherlich, aber mit ist es einfacher ^^ Den letzten Reiter hab ich dutzende Male versucht, wenn er mich nicht abgehängt hatte (und ich kenne die Strecke inzwischen recht gut), dann hat mich ein Bug oder Lag erwischt. Besonders schön ist der, wo man das Ziel erreicht und schon feiert...und der gleich wieder abhebt, um die Runde nochmal zu fliegen und die erste nicht gezählt wurde. Irgendwann hab ich dann schlicht keine Lust mehr gehabt. Dabei war ich noch 70 und hatte meine Reitgerte dabei.
> 
> Mit 310% würde ich das nochmal versuchen. Ist natürlich auch ein wenig glücksabhängig. Der vorletzten Gegner hab ich auch sehr oft probiert, aber geschafft zufällig bei einer "ach was solls, klappt sowieso nicht"-Runde.
> 
> ...



es gibt ne ganz einfache taktik für den. hab ich auch so gemacht. Du sagst ja du kennst die route also flieg vor ihm. Wenn du vor ihm bist treffen dich die angriffe nicht. Und so ist die quest genau so einfach wie alle reiter vorher.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2010)

Mir fehlen zwar nur noch 2 Erfolge beim Winterhauchfest zum Violetten Proto (dieses blöde Tralala Ogrila-Dingens z.B., die Quests da sind ja wohl nerviger als Diego Maradona vor dem Spiel gegen Deutschland), aber ich bin mit meinem Blauen und zur Abwechslung dem Roten Proto sehr zufrieden. Die 30% dürften nicht sooo sehr nen Unterschied machen, zumal man sowieso nicht soviel in der Gegen rumfliegt.

Aber für mich als Spieler eines Paladin gibt es sowieso den einfachsten Weg aller Klassen, um an ein schnelleres Mount als die 280er zu kommen: Man besorge sich ein Flugviech mit 280% Geschwindigkeit und wechsle auf die Reitaura... voila, 300% und das ganz einfach und schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (5. Juli 2010)

Oh mein Gott !!! ich habe nur ein 280% flugmount !!! und ich lebe noch !!!! wuhu !!!!!


----------



## Blablubs (5. Juli 2010)

Itarus schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal "episches-ich-ziehe-meine-nase-in-die Luft".
> 
> Ich bitte dich, sei nicht so eitel. Nur weil er so etwas nicht weiß und eine Frage sachlich und freundlich stellt, unterstellst du ihm, dass er keinen Skill / spielerisches Können hat.
> Und das finde ich ", sorry, ziemlich idiotisch".
> ...



"Skill" in WoW bedeutet nunmal nichts anderes als Übung, Übung und nochmal Übung. Und wer genug geübt hat um den Hardmode-Content zu raiden dem wird wohl irgendwann schonmal das Achievementsystem über den Weg gelaufen sein, warum mich hier alle als eitel bezeichnen versteh ich nicht, hab jetzt schon keine Ahnung wie oft gesagt, dass ich den TE nicht angreifen wollte sondern ihm lediglich einen ernstgemeinten Tipp geben wollte.


----------



## Folkthing (5. Juli 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott !!! ich habe nur ein 280% flugmount !!! und ich lebe noch !!!! wuhu !!!!!



omg ich habe nur ein 150% mount !!!

alles andere ist eh nur Luxus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2010)

naja einige der schönsten Mounts sind nunmal 310% schnell.

Alars Asche, Eisen beschlagener Proto oder die Frostbrut Mounts.

das is doch Anreiz genug sich ein 310% mount zu holen xD


----------



## wertzû (5. Juli 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Alle Worldevents
> PvP Gladi Titel holen
> Ulduar/ICC Meta holen
> Edit: Stimmt TK bei Kel der Phönix.
> ...



gladi isnt = drake



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mir fehlen zwar nur noch 2 Erfolge beim Winterhauchfest zum Violetten Proto (dieses blöde Tralala Ogrila-Dingens z.B., die Quests da sind ja wohl nerviger als Diego Maradona vor dem Spiel gegen Deutschland), aber ich bin mit meinem Blauen und zur Abwechslung dem Roten Proto sehr zufrieden. Die 30% dürften nicht sooo sehr nen Unterschied machen, zumal man sowieso nicht soviel in der Gegen rumfliegt.
> 
> Aber für mich als Spieler eines Paladin gibt es sowieso den einfachsten Weg aller Klassen, um an ein schnelleres Mount als die 280er zu kommen: Man besorge sich ein Flugviech mit 280% Geschwindigkeit und wechsle auf die Reitaura... voila, 300% und das ganz einfach und schnell.
> 
> ...





fail

280 / 100 *120 = 336


----------



## Blablubs (5. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> gladi isnt = drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Doch 
Zu 2: Auch wenns mathematisch unlogisch ist wirds additiv berechnet, gab irgendwo auch mal nen Bluepost dazu.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2010)

frag meine Bio/Technik Lehrerin die drückt 75kg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt trägt sie dich (Y)


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> gladi isnt = drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail in finding a Fail!

bin in meinem 310% mout schneller als nen pala in reitaura... komisch neh`?


----------



## Fork (6. Juli 2010)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Nun...ich z.B. mache mir nicht allzuviel aus Raiden. Wenn ich gerade on bin und eine Gruppe gesucht wird, gehe ich gerne mit, aber mehr nicht. Ich mag aber meine Titel/Haustier/Mountsammlung ^^ Ich weiß genau, wie schwer/zeitaufwändig z.B. der "Meister der Lehren" ist und daß viele sich nichts daraus machen, bei den Teddies ehrfürchtig zu werden (oder überhaupt wissen, wen ich mit Teddy meine ;-)). Sind eben andere Prioritäten. Und ja, man kommt schneller an sein Ziel, holt schneller z.B. fliegende Mobs ein und hat gewisse Vorteile bei Flugquesten wie die beim Drachenmalrennen oder im Schergrat. Darum möchte ich gerne so ein Mount (oder auch mehrere...). Und viele Haustiere und Titel und möglichst alle Questen machen, die es gibt und ein schönes Häuschen für meine gesammelten Erinnerungsstücke und..und...und
> 
> Ob ich nun den Lichking lege, ist für mich nur in Hinsicht auf den Titel und natürlich für die Immersion in die Story interessant. Der Loot ist nebensächlich.
> 
> D.



Furbolgs der Holzschlundfeste!
Diplomat ftw.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Juli 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Fail in finding a Fail!
> 
> bin in meinem 310% mout schneller als nen pala in reitaura... komisch neh`?



Trotzdem keine Chance gegen nen Pala mit Kreuzfahrer Aura auf einem 310% Mount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (6. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Naja, am einfachsten dürfte wohl der violette Protodrache sein, der braucht aber Zeit (wenn du 0 Worldevent-Achievement hast 1 Jahr). Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste. Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg. Bleibt dir wohl nur noch die Alternative Gold zu farmen und irgendeine gute Raidgilde dafür bezahlen dich endweder durch Ulduar oder durch ICC zu ziehen.



geht's eigentlich nicht, eine EINZIGE VERF...kte Antwort zu schreiben, ohne gleich den Poster zu flamen, zu beleidigen oder zusammenzuscheissen??

Wieder ein Beispiel für die geniale Community des ehemals so genialen WoW.


----------



## j-gordon-s (6. Juli 2010)

Kada schrieb:


> man kann sich es auch einfacher machen ..... machts wie all die anderen "fält mir nichts ein" und kauft euch das 310% flugpferd im blizz shop



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...

Den Rest kennst ja, wird dir bestimmt öfter gesagt.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

weiß nicht ob es hier schon steht, aber mach doch pala und dann +20% aura.

280%+die 20% schneller sind ja rund 336%


----------



## Technocrat (6. Juli 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Wieder ein Beispiel für die geniale Community des ehemals so genialen WoW.


Was das miteinender zu tun hat, kannst Du selber nicht erklären. Denn schließlich sind die Leser von buffed nicht die Community von WoW.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was das miteinender zu tun hat, kannst Du selber nicht erklären. Denn schließlich sind die Leser von buffed nicht die Community von WoW.



jo, wir sind nur ein kleiner teil.. ich würde so sagen... 30%-40% der deutschen wow-community und weltweit wurde ja gesagt, dass in deutschland so rund 1-2% der wow spieler sind. also so 0,5-1% dürfte bei buffed.de unterwegs sein.... schätze ich mal, vermutlich is das total falsch^^


----------



## j-gordon-s (6. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es hier schon steht, aber mach doch pala und dann +20% aura.
> 
> 280%+die 20% schneller sind ja rund 336%



Dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Ein paar Posts weiter oben wird beschrieben, dass diese Berechnung falsch ist.


----------



## Lovsky (6. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> die ich mir von dir gebildet habe nur noch, danke.



Du weißt schon dass das nen Trollaccount ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der labert immer nur Grütze! ;D


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Ein paar Posts weiter oben wird beschrieben, dass diese Berechnung falsch ist.



mir fällt auch nix ein, weils scho lange bestätigt ist. wowwiki is your friend....tztztz


----------



## Urengroll (6. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Was das miteinender zu tun hat, kannst Du selber nicht erklären. Denn schließlich sind die Leser von buffed nicht die Community von WoW.



Aber wir sind ein Teil des Ganzen!


----------



## Blablubs (6. Juli 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> geht's eigentlich nicht, eine EINZIGE VERF...kte Antwort zu schreiben, ohne gleich den Poster zu flamen, zu beleidigen oder zusammenzuscheissen??
> 
> Wieder ein Beispiel für die geniale Community des ehemals so genialen WoW.



Spiele schon seit Classic und war schon immer so drauf. Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass sich alle dummen Menschen die Vergangenheit schönreden müssen um anständig auf ihr erbärmliches Leben zurückblicken zu können.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Trotzdem keine Chance gegen nen Pala mit Kreuzfahrer Aura auf einem 310% Mount.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch wen ich aus jux der Tod reit mitskille!


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> ..., dass sich alle dummen Menschen die Vergangenheit schönreden müssen um anständig auf ihr erbärmliches Leben zurückblicken zu können.


Made my day xD ...


----------



## mmm79 (6. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre der rostige Protodrache aus Ulduar der nächsteinfachste. Wenn du allerdings solche, sorry, ziemlich idiotischen Fragen stellst fällt der wohl von deinem individuellem Skill her weg.



Es gibt keine idiotische bzw. dumme Fragen, es gibt nur dumme Antworten ...


----------



## mmm79 (6. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Spiele schon seit Classic und war schon immer so drauf. Wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass sich alle dummen Menschen die Vergangenheit schönreden müssen um anständig auf ihr erbärmliches Leben zurückblicken zu können.



Du sprichst da wohl aus Erfahrung, oder?

Und du meinst, du kannst beurteilen wer hier dumm ist und wer nicht?
Na dann gz ...

Oder biste nurn troll?


----------



## M18 (6. Juli 2010)

man man man, soviel müll auf nur 5 seiten zu lesen is schon hart^^

mal paar richtigstellungen die ich jetz im kopf noch hab:

1. Fliegen mit Cataclysm ist noch offen (vom speed her). Sie sagten mal das wenn man ein 310er hat, werden alle 310% werden (wie momentan die Druiden Flugform angepasst wird wenn man ein 310er mount hat) Mal sagten sie auch das se nur noch einen reitspeed haben, also alle 310/280 (ok und 150 noch), wurd aber zu beiden schon länger nix mehr gepostet, also einfach mal abwarten.

2. Drachenmalrennen auf der Netherscherbe. - Ich weiß es, weil ichs erst vor so ca 2 monaten gemacht hab da mitm ruf und den ganzen shizzle. Da man in diesen Orc aufn netherdrake verwandelt wird, verliert man leider auch die eigenschaften des 310er Mounts und is nur noch 280% schnell. Ausprobiert mit Kumpel und char ohne 310er mount usw -> man is definitiv nur 280% schnell. 
Da das rennen aber stark generfed wurde (auf details geh ich jetz mal nicht ein) ists auch mit nem 280er mount, ohne pala aura, ohne reitgerte wie zu 70er zeiten usw... leicht zu schaffen nach wenigen versuchen

3. Warum will man n 310er. naja zum posten ... sie schaun halt idr. toll aus. Da ich raide und die Mounts mehr oder weniger automatisch bekomme hält mich das jetz von meinem Reallife nicht sonderlich ab^^ Ich find den violetten deutlich aufwändiger zu bekommen als die raid meta erfolge, aber das ist halt individuell. Ich hab den violetten auf meinem alten mainchar und hab die erfolge aufm derzeitigen main nachgezogen (fehlt nur noch so n blöder gruselhelm...) aber nochmals würd ichs auf keinen fall machen, nur damit ein char nen 310er mount hat. Ich hab mit nem andren twink mir damals in gut 2 Stunden den rostigen geholt (weil der twink n drui is, n farmchar sein soll und 310% flugform eben schneller farmt^^)
Aufn Main hab ich die beiden ulduar drakes und eben die beiden aktuellen icc drakes. Wie gesagt als Raidgilde kommen die erfolge automatisch mit.
Wenn man sie bekommt freut man sich, macht vlt nen screenshot, stellt sich wenn man die erste gilde aufn server is vlt auch mal n halbes stündchen auf krasus landeplatz und dann is auch gut.
als fortbewegungsmittel braucht man sie leider wirklich kaum noch außer nach icc und RS. Hoffe man wird bald wieder mehr fliegen sehen in cataclysm.

4. Geschwindigkeit vom Pala: 280%+20% = 300 fail
Die Berechnung ist wie folgt:
100 Grundspeed + 310 = 410 (hat jeder mit nem 310er mount)
410 * 1.2 = 492 Sprich ein Pala mit Crus. Aura ist 492 schnell!!
Ein Schami wie ich ist 410 schnell.

So ums wirklich pervers zu machen, nimmste jetz nen typischen Gimp Pala^^ mit 280er Mount. Wie schnell is der? Richtig 456.
Was fällt uns auf? Pala mit 280er mount ist mit aura schneller als jmd mit 310er mount und ohne aura.
Klingt doof, is aba so

So zum ganzen restlichen stuss sag ich jetz nix mehr, weil ichs nach dem roman auch vergessen hab^^


----------



## szene333 (6. Juli 2010)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Und Random-Drops sind nicht nett, laß Dir das von jemanden sagen, der mit jedem Untoten aus Stratholme per Du ist und den Baron öfter gelegt hat als seinerzeit Mangar bei Bard's Tale 1...




Ah, ein Leidensgenosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j-gordon-s (6. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> mir fällt auch nix ein, weils scho lange bestätigt ist. wowwiki is your friend....tztztz



Nur komisch, dass man einem Pala mit Reitaura davonfliegt, wenn man auf einem 310% Mount sitzt.

So ganz würde ich Wikis nie vertrauen, sind schließlich von Usern gepflegt und nicht immer richtig.

Aber gut, ich teste das gerne nochmal ingame gegen einen Pala. Mal schauen was der Praxistest so sagt, vielleicht war beim ersten Mal irgendwas nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Blablubs (6. Juli 2010)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Du sprichst da wohl aus Erfahrung, oder?
> 
> Und du meinst, du kannst beurteilen wer hier dumm ist und wer nicht?
> Na dann gz ...
> ...



Darfst mich gerne zitieren, wo ich jemals die Vergangenheit schöngeredet habe, was ich übrigens nie mache. Ich hasse einfach Leute, die ständig nur rumflennen, das früher alles besser war, wenn ihr im Hier und Jetzt keinen Spaß habt dann geht uns damit doch bitte nicht auf den Sack. Diese Leute denken im Übrigen nicht wirklich, dass früher alles besser war, sie brauchen nur etwas, worauf sie den geballten angesammelten Frust ihres Lebens drauflenken können, um nicht unglücklich zu sein.


----------



## Daddelprinz (6. Juli 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> 
> 
> dein gearscore ist sicher auch unter 5k...




Sagt der, dessen Mitgliedsname auf nen 12-jährigen Idioten schließen lässt.


----------



## Evryk (6. Juli 2010)

M18 schrieb:


> 4. Geschwindigkeit vom Pala: 280%+20% = 300 fail
> Die Berechnung ist wie folgt:
> 100 Grundspeed + 310 = 410 (hat jeder mit nem 310er mount)
> 410 * 1.2 = 492 Sprich ein Pala mit Crus. Aura ist 492 schnell!!
> ...




Ich Glaube du hast das Prinzip der Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden. 

Die Geschwindigkeitsangaben beziehen sich auf Prozentwerte von der normalen Laufgeschwindigkeit also z.B.

310% Mount = 3,1 mal so schnell wie das normale Laufen.
280% Mount = 2,8 mal so schnell wie das normale Laufen.


----------



## Cold Play (6. Juli 2010)

es gibt es so manche protodrachen wie viele schon beschrieben haben.

glaube in ulduar ist immer noch das 310er flugmount vorhanden. (hardcoremodus + erfolge muss man glaube ich haben^^)

mfg

cold


----------



## M18 (6. Juli 2010)

Evryk schrieb:


> Ich Glaube du hast das Prinzip der Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeitsangaben beziehen sich auf Prozentwerte von der normalen Laufgeschwindigkeit also z.B.
> 
> ...



ich glaube du hast das prinzip von blueposts sind verstanden...

die 4xx werte beziehen sich auf STILLSTAND. weil laufen nunmal als 100% zählt und als grundwert genommen wird, lässt man ihn bei angaben weg. Bei Berechnungen wie schnell man mit mount xyz + Boost ist, kann man ihn aber nicht weglassen, weil sonst die berechnung falsch ist.

nochmal pala mit 310er mount:

(100 + 310) * 1.2 = tätsächliche reisegeschwindigkeit
und das ergibt eben nunmal was andres als wenn du nur 310 * 1,2 rechnest und dann im kopf 100 dazuaddierst oder bei oberer berechnung 100 absziehst.


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

arg doppelpost *pfeif*


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Juli 2010)

Evryk schrieb:


> 310% Mount = 3,1 mal so schnell wie das normale Laufen.
> 280% Mount = 2,8 mal so schnell wie das normale Laufen.


Und das 60% Mount lässt dich nur 0,6mal so schnell laufen wie normal und auf der BlizzSchildkröte kommst du garnicht vom Fleck?
Matheass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M18 (6. Juli 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> mööööp.
> 
> 
> deine laufgeschwindigekeit wird mit 100% angegeben. ein 60% mount macht die also 60% schneller,ergo 160%. ein 100% mount 200% etc.



richtig.

und genau wegen solchen leuten wie evryk, die anstatt ordentliche quellen auch nur in foren rumposten wo es schon 100e threads dieser art gibt und man auch da immer nur 2-3 posts liest und dann seine falschen wahrheiten weiterverbreitet, werden auch in 2 jahren noch posts dieser art entstehen ohne das die leute plan haben, was, wie schnell fliegt.


----------



## Snaibs (6. Juli 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> zum einen gibt es so manche protodrachen wie viele schon beschrieben haben.
> 
> aber ich habe letztens gesehen das die rakete (werbt einen freund) ebenfalls mit 310% durch die luft düst
> 
> ...



Die Rakete fliegt nur 310% schnell, wenn du bereits vorher ein anderes 310% Mount bessessen hast. Das gleiche wie beim Himmelsross.


----------



## Cold Play (6. Juli 2010)

Snaibs schrieb:


> Die Rakete fliegt nur 310% schnell, wenn du bereits vorher ein anderes 310% Mount bessessen hast. Das gleiche wie beim Himmelsross.



öhm k... das wusste ich nicht^^ dann sorry und ich editiere eben meinen beitrag.

dann halt doch nur durch lange farmerei oder gute gruppe =)


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juli 2010)

naja oder pvp..... dafür muss man aber verdammt gut sein.... und zwar rrrriiichtig gut.


----------



## M18 (6. Juli 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> öhm k... das wusste ich nicht^^ dann sorry und ich editiere eben meinen beitrag.
> 
> dann halt doch nur durch lange farmerei oder gute gruppe =)



...oder glück (alar mount) mit ner eingespielten gruppe kannst Kaelthas zu 5. legen - muss halt nur das Ding droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch der größte Blickfang von den Mounts (habs leider nicht) - ich möchts aber auch ned zuhauf sehen, ich denke mal das würd augenkrebs verursachen bei dem bunten vogel^^


----------



## Evryk (6. Juli 2010)

M18 schrieb:


> richtig.
> 
> und genau wegen solchen leuten wie evryk, die anstatt ordentliche quellen auch nur in foren rumposten wo es schon 100e threads dieser art gibt und man auch da immer nur 2-3 posts liest und dann seine falschen wahrheiten weiterverbreitet, werden auch in 2 jahren noch posts dieser art entstehen ohne das die leute plan haben, was, wie schnell fliegt.




Ihr habt recht ich habe mich vertan bin halt noch auf der Arbeit und konnte mich nicht so konzentrieren, dafür entschuldige ich mich !

Danke Coldplay und Pirmin für die korrektur. Achja und danke M18 für den Niveaulosen kommentar. Du hast sicher noch nie falsch gelegen.


----------



## Borgok (6. Juli 2010)

Evryk schrieb:


> Ich Glaube du hast das Prinzip der Prozentrechnung nicht verstanden.
> 
> Die Geschwindigkeitsangaben beziehen sich auf Prozentwerte von der normalen Laufgeschwindigkeit also z.B.
> 
> ...



*Normales laufen*: angenommen Geschwindigkeit *100* (ich meine jetzt nicht 100 km/h oder m/s)
*60%*-Mount: "erhöht Geschwindigkeit um 60%", 60% von 100 ist 60 (0,6*100), Geschwindigkeit also 100+0,6*100=*160*
*100%*-Mount: 100+1*100=*200*
*280%*-Mount: 100+2,8*100=*380*
*310%*-Mount: 100+3,1*100=*410*

280%-Mount plus 20%erhöhte Geschwindigkeit: (100+2,8*100)*1,2=1,2*380(=380+0,2*380)=456
310%-Mount plus 20%erhöhte Geschwindigkeit: (100+3,1*100)*1,2=1,2*410(=410+0,2*410)=492
(Man könnte es auch andersherum rechnen: 20%erhöhte Grundgeschwindigkeit plus 310%: 120+3,1*120=492)

So müsste es sein, so wäre es laut den Angaben mathematisch korrekt. Wie es nun im Spiel berechnet wird oder ob die Angaben überhaupt stimmen hab ich noch nicht "experimentell" im Spiel ausprobiert.


----------



## Evryk (6. Juli 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> *Normales laufen*: angenommen Geschwindigkeit *100* (ich meine jetzt nicht 100 km/h oder m/s)
> *60%*-Mount: "erhöht Geschwindigkeit um 60%", 60% von 100 ist 60 (0,6*100), Geschwindigkeit also 100+0,6*100=*160*
> *100%*-Mount: 100+1*100=*200*
> *280%*-Mount: 100+2,8*100=*380*
> ...




Danke das hatte ich gemeint inkl dem letzten Satz. 

Ich gehe jetz wiederr an die Tafel und schreibe "Ich werde nicht vorschnell antworten" ^^


----------



## Adaric (8. August 2010)

1. auf der netherscherbe das rennen wurde genervt; man dismountet nimmer nach abschuss, ergo is das letzte rennen fast ein witz wenn ich an bc zeiten denke...

2. gabs beim liebes event in burg schattenfang im bossloot auch ne rakete die angeblich 310% draufhaben soll.

3. bin ich nem pala mit reitaura mit meinem 310% davon geflogen. außerdem läuft man nicht mit 100%. denke mal 10% wären realistisch. reisegestalt vom druiden 40% genau wie thrall aufgemountet in hdz1. die anderen werte sind ja bekannt...am besten einfach das %-zeichen ignorieren und sich den wert wie ne tachoanzeige denken; die %te einfach aditiv behandeln und fertig. weil zb die möhre aus zf quest mit 3% kaum das tempo steigert (280%+3%=283% auf 70 und nicht 288,4%). die einzige möglichkeit, wo ein pala mit 280% nen 310er mount überholen kann/konnte lag in einem talent, welches es glaub jetzt nimmer gibt...jedenfalls hab ich es bei meinem pala nimmer gefunden: aurenbeherrschung ; welches die effektivität aller auren noch weiter gesteigert hat inkl. der reitaura. diesen skill hat mir mal ein pala aus nem rnd raid gepostet, is schon was her denke mal blizz hat das rausgepatcht.


----------



## TMSIDR (8. August 2010)

sry wenn ich das nun unverblümt ausdrücke: aber wenn du nicht weißt wo man 310%mounts herbekommst wird dir sowohl die erfahrung als auch der skill dafür fehlen... sry


----------



## Blablubs (8. August 2010)

Adaric schrieb:


> 3. bin ich nem pala mit reitaura mit meinem 310% davon geflogen. außerdem läuft man nicht mit 100%. denke mal 10% wären realistisch. reisegestalt vom druiden 40% genau wie thrall aufgemountet in hdz1. die anderen werte sind ja bekannt...am besten einfach das %-zeichen ignorieren und sich den wert wie ne tachoanzeige denken; die %te einfach aditiv behandeln und fertig. weil zb die möhre aus zf quest mit 3% kaum das tempo steigert (280%+3%=283% auf 70 und nicht 288,4%). die einzige möglichkeit, wo ein pala mit 280% nen 310er mount überholen kann/konnte lag in einem talent, welches es glaub jetzt nimmer gibt...jedenfalls hab ich es bei meinem pala nimmer gefunden: aurenbeherrschung ; welches die effektivität aller auren noch weiter gesteigert hat inkl. der reitaura. diesen skill hat mir mal ein pala aus nem rnd raid gepostet, is schon was her denke mal blizz hat das rausgepatcht.



Also dein dritter Punkt ist ein riesiger Mathe-Fail, lies dir am besten mal den dazu passenden Artikel im wowwiki durch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. August 2010)

TMSIDR schrieb:


> sry wenn ich das nun unverblümt ausdrücke: aber wenn du nicht weißt wo man 310%mounts herbekommst wird dir sowohl die erfahrung als auch der skill dafür fehlen... sry



So ein Quatsch.


----------



## pwnytaure (8. August 2010)

Imba schrieb:


> Gehts noch?
> 
> 
> dein gearscore ist sicher auch unter 5k...



Schön dass du den TE verteidigst ich fand das auch gemein aber greif dafür bitte net auf Gearscore zurück das kommt iwie blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. August 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> must nur lang genug warten dan gibts bestimmt welche im itemshop =P



lol xDD

/sign


----------

